# Dr Fosters and Smith



## montana (Jul 1, 2011)

I see Dr Fosters and Smith is advertising on Tegu Talk ....

Is it just me or am I missing something ...??

Whenever I look through their catalog I can find NOTHING that is suitable for a tegu ...[Other than to line the bottom of the cage with the catalog]

The off brand stuff they have seems to be very over priced as compared to say LLL..[That is some what entertaining] 

I do know for a fact that they won`t stand behind their products ...

There was recently a recall of aquarium heaters Marine-land ..

I sent in four and received four lower quality heaters [marine-Land ] in exchange..

With in three months all four of the replacement heaters have failed..[I never had a lick of problem with the recalled heaters ]

I called foster and smith and they wouldn`t stand behind them rather directed me to Marine-Land who said they would replace them ...

That`s been weeks ago and my fish are with out heat ..

I have no illusions that when and if they ever send me new ones they will be any better than the ones sent to me as replacements previously..

Just another example of a supposedly great company [Marine-land ] that imports cheep junk from china and sells it at a big price [like it was made here ] Then leaves you high and dry ..

So really all you have is the company you bought them from [These were the DRs favorite] recommended by fosters and smith another company that won`t stand behind their trash ...


----------



## frost (Jul 1, 2011)

iv seen them advertising in stores too. thanks for the info i wont be buying from them.


----------



## chelvis (Jul 1, 2011)

I had an issue two months back when the first Fluke Sun Spot bulb i had burned out after only two months of use in a reptile lamp. They insisted that the lamp was the problem. I have a different bulb in it for four months now with no problem. They said my problem is with Fluker and not with them.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 1, 2011)

I have ordered from them a couple of times over the years and had no problem but I usually don't order from them because of their high price tags. I only ever order fish supplies from them though. They have a good variety of fish supplies which is why I order from them on rare occasion when I want something nobody else has. But I order my reptile supplies from herpsupplies.com so IDK.


----------

